# Photography directories - impressions, needs, links, etc.



## kristin.snyder (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello,

Now I would hate to be deleted on my post but I hope that Administrators would understand me and allow this thread to develop.  As I searched through the forum, I was not successful in finding this topic. So,

I am a co-founder of the online photographers' directory http://www.listphotographers.com/






We have built this site in order to push the envelope for listing photographers' work on internet in order to aggregate all the amateur and professional photographers in the World. This may sound like a huge task (and it is) but with contemporary technology a lot of things became possible.

In this forum I would like to ask some questions and see if the forum users would be interested in expanding their opinions on those.

So, - do you use photography directory to list your work? Have you ever used such directories to find a photographer? 

What other directories do you use/know/trust? 

Are you worried about copyrights entrusted to other websites than yours?

I hope that you will find these questions interesting enough not only to read but also to respond.  I will monitor this threat and provide my accumulated experience for those interested in.

Also, any feedback on the www.listphotographers.com website would be truly appreciated. If you do not feel comfortable doing that in public, please contact me individually by email: kristin@listphotographers.com


----------

